# Tax Questions



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

I will hopefuly be moving to the states in June/July later this year. 

I have an income in the UK from some properties and am a director of a small UK ltd company, that i shall continue to recieve an income from. 

I have been trying to investigate the best way of treating this for taxes. I will be returning to UK for several weeks yearly because of the companies, but the rest of the year will be in the states, hopefuly working there aswell.

My question is would i be regarded are non UK resident? If so, and i DON'T work in the US after we are married, i would have lost my tax allowance in the UK, and have none in the states as i wouldn't have a US income. Although i realise i would pay no more tax on the UK income (as i understand it) it would appear that i would have lost all my tax allowances.

Have i got the position largely correct, or am i missing something? Can anyone point me at an individual or company that is experienced and helpful in UK to US tax arrangements?

Many thanks, sorry it's a little wordy and complex.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Have I offended someone here, and hence nobody replies?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to move this over to our Expat Tax section to see if we can attract a bit more attention. Basically, what you're asking about is a matter of UK taxation, rather than of US taxation.

In the US, you will have to declare and pay taxes on your income from the UK company. I don't understand your question about "losing your tax allowance" in the UK - but if you are marrying someone in the US, you'll probably wind up filing jointly and thus will be able to benefit from all the "standard" exemptions, allowances and deductions under US law.

Exactly how you declare (and are taxed on) your income from the UK depends on the exact nature of that income - i.e. salary, dividends, contract payments, etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

